# Thank You from Dave Barnsdale



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Congrats*

Dave,

I had to leave Vegas early. But, when I saw the video, I saw you were on fire. I have had the opportunity to shoot two bows with your limbs. I can only imagine how well the new bow shoots. 

You must feel great today. You won the largest tournament with YOUR bow. How many archers can say that?

Keep shooting for the middle, and good luck in Louisville.

Arrow


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Congratulations Dave... I can't think of anyone person that deserved the win more. 

I'll see you in Louisville.

Jim


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Congratulations and as Jim stated, "It could not have happened to a more derserving person". Good luck at the next stop...

Stan


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

it's definatley good to see an older guy win puts these youngun's intheir place lol just kidding dave you are the man and i send many congrats to you 
rob k
i enjoyed the video of the shoot off you showed some nerve brother


----------



## Archer Elaine (Feb 16, 2004)

Dave

Dale and I are so glad that we got to watch the shoot off....I can't tell you how happy we are for you  .........

Now, when can I get those limbs in orange...   

Take care and congrats again!!!!
Dale and Paula Wilson


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Well you know Dave when you one of the nicest people in Archery of course people root for you... Fine Bows and fine company always make for a winning combination whether you end up in the winners circle or not.  

Like I mentioned in another thread I just feel sorry that the contingency money has to come out of your own pocket. Pay yourself some unimaginable amount... you deserve it


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Dave, all the guys that....*

.....were kiddin' with me about getting my Redman "overhauled" that you are now working on (with the 55% Tristar's and GAS rigging) have suddenly become VERY quiet after your sterling performance in Vegas!   

It makes me quite proud to have a bow coming from not only the 2005 Vegas Champion, but one of the most stand-up guys in all of archery....

Just remember us "little fella's" that loved your bows BEFORE your great performance last weekend!  

We are the TRUE faithful! 

Richard


----------



## Whitetail21 (Jul 24, 2003)

Nice shooting Dave!! This was my first trip to Vegas and it was a great time. The shoot down was very exciting to watch. Cogratulations!!


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Dave Wins*

Congradulation Dave,you Came Close Last Year,but Won This Year
Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111 :d :d :d :d


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

Congradulations ave - I was there in Neb. when you beat Terry in a shoot-off, sorry couldn't be in Vegas to see another one. Nice. PS Do you remember going to McDonald's with a couple of young guys to buy them Hamburgers, on your way home. PS You make great xbow limbs also!!! David Chouinard


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Congrats Dave, A W E S O M E Shooting................

Walleye REv..........................


----------



## GT_Racer (Feb 26, 2003)

*You Da Man*

Congradulations Dave. I know how much the Vegas tournament means to you, and I've always known you had it in you to win it again. Kelly and I couldn't be happier for you.     

Kevin


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Way to go, Dave! That’s showin’ them young whippersnappers!


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats again Dave, just affirms to my buddies that you make a hell of a bow, and I am glad to be shooting it.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Forever young!*

Good job Barnrat! I wish I could have been there. You really put it on them young'uns.

A well deserved win. I was there in 1984. Take your A game to the Indoor Nationals. All the luck!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Way to go, Dave.*

Congrats again, Dave. 


Sag.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Dave, you are my hero.  

I love to tinker, design and build archery parts and tools- but to WIN VEGAS with your OWN BOW that YOU made is just about the coolest thing I can think of! 

Only thing cooler than that would be to win Vegas _*and*_ Louisville......  

Congrats again- you more than deserve to bask in this win!


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, I forgot to ask you...

What's up with the Sponge Bob Square Pants toy hanging from the quiver?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Black Frog, didn't you know that all the "cool" guys keep their "stuff" in there!  Ken


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Congratulations on your win dave,

Excellent


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Dave . . . I don't know you other then from your work in the archery industry and casually (and wistfully) looking through your website but I did watch the video featured here on AT. It looked exciting as hell and even though I already knew the outcome I was rooting you on! Congratulations on a great win . . . especially with your own product. Nice looking bows by the way . . . . I'll bet you find more then a few new orders the next month or so!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Congratulations Dave,

Just another example that proves experience matters.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*Go Dave*

YEP, all the shop cronies have to shutup now about my "crzy custom bows"
BigT


----------



## Maineman (May 24, 2002)

Congratulations Dave!!! I told ya you could do it. Waiting until after this weekend to put on the wheels. I'll let you know how it comes out. Awesome job. Sam


----------



## Dennis 2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Congratulations Dave*

Congratulations Dave , Great Shooting !


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Congradulations Dave*

It nice to see all the young guns dont win everthing


----------

